# GeneratioNeXt LLC



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Surprised no one else has posted this yet.
Hi Everyone,
Happy New Year! Just wanted to update you on the status of Polk's GeneratioNeXt LLC. The move is complete and was very successful. I will be ready to take orders on Tuesday. If your wondering about inventory I did acquire the merchandise that was still in Irvington and there is more track on the water and will arrive the end of January. As for the website. It is moving along nicely but net yet complete. This is one thing I won't launch until it is perfect. I am aiming to launch the site with the arrival of the container. An in stock list will be sent out before Tuesday along with pricing. Here is a list of what's coming in:
11100 11097
11003B 11098
11095 20130
20122 20340
20330 20195
20193 30335
I am also hoping to have another container of track arrive in April/May. 
Here is the new contact information:
Polk's GeneratioNeXt LLC. 
4475 South Clinton Ave. STE 110
South Plainfield, NJ. 07080
Phone: 908-834-2139
Email: For Now is [email protected]


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok track, but I heard Scott says he was going to try to bring in more rolling stock, locos, etc. 
It's just a shot in the dark on this, but does he mention anything about that ??? There are lots of folks waiting for their NS heritage locos and others including me waiting for the ore cars that were in production. I got plenty of track, enough to do a second level on the layout. I don't need track, but would like to get a couple arm loads or ore cars and would like a new run of the 2 bay hoppers. Was anything said about non track items ???

Rocky


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

That's all there was. Probably more to come and a slow go at first? I don't know if I believe this is going to work or not. So many conflicting emails last year. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

He probably has to prove to his suppliers that his Company will be stable. 
Then he needs to be on the scene to make sure he gets what he orders. 
The track is a safe bet, but a slow one, give him time. 

My thoughts 

John


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't speak "Stock Number". Does anyone know if any of those #s are replacement tie section? Or who might still have some? Friend has been looking for some. 
Wesley


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

ART11100 CURVE TRACK 4'DIAM(12PCS) 
ART11103B TRACK TIES CURVED - EURO 
ART11095 72" STRAIGHT TRACK ( Euro) 
ART11097 4.5' STRAIGHT TRACK ( Euro) 
ART11098 5' STRAIGHT TRACK EURO 
ART20122 12.5' STAINLESS STEEL CURVE TRACK (16PCS) 
ART20330 Usa Style Stainless Steel #6 Right Hand Switch 
ART20193 4.5' STRAIGHT TRACK STAINLESS STEEL( USA) 
ART20130 16.5ft STAINLESS CURVE TRACK 
ART20340 Usa Style Stainless Steel #6 LEFT Hand Switch 
ART20195 5ft STAINLESS STEEL STRAIGHT TRACK 1 BOX (12pcs) 
ART30335 Usa Brass #6 Switch Parallel Adapter


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In rolling stock I think he'd make quick money if he developed a replacement drive train for the Consolidation; proper gauge, proper filet, and easy to change out... 

Time will tell. 

John


----------



## Boston Maine Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Try Train Li or tie sections. I believe they have Black, Brown and Gray.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

As posted by Scott Polk on Aristo Craft Trains Tribute Page, Facebook and I have to assume it is the real Scott Polk. 

Hi Everyone, 
I have gone ahead and started a new company, Polk's GeneratioNeXt. 
We will start by continuing to manufacture the full line of Arist-Craft track. 

"""""""""""""" I'm trying my hardest to continue the entire line of trains as well. """""""""""""""" 

A new website is being built and should be ready the first week of the new year but we will open for business January 2nd. There will be a lot more info to come. Spread the word. 

Oh yeah, I found a container of track and it should be here the middle of January. 

With your support I know this will be a success. Thank you for everything. 

Scott Polk 

I think Scott is looking for the financial backing to order rolling stock and locomotives. Let's face it. The Chinese want to sell and ship bulk orders and they have to be paid up front. NO, onsey twoseys. 

His uncle was not able to find the capital to keep the shelves stocked. So why Scott thinks he can is in question. 

I personally hope he makes a go at it. But I'm not betting the ranch on him succeeding.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, 
Scott is Lewis's nephew not son. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Fan, I see the number for track Ties curved European. Big help but I'll have to watch for the USA Ties. 
Mike, I had seen the Train-Li ties. The site says LGB conpatible. Has anyone use Aristo rail and are the ties snug enough? 
Thanks all. 
Wesley


----------



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

Scott now has a new banner page with count down.


----------

